# Nanochromis parilus and Lamprologus congoensis info



## Guest (Dec 27, 2008)

Hi I am looking for any info at all on Nanochromis parilus and Lamprologus congoensis.

Would they both get a long in a 75g? Interbreed at all?

Stocking numbers and ratios?

And any habitat, feeding, max sizes, etc info would be greatly appreciated.

Oh, and could they get a long with Pelvicachromis, or Steatocranus in the same tank?

~Ed


----------



## sixfoottank (Oct 8, 2005)

Hi Ed,
I have kept both species but I would not recommend keeping them together. The Lamprologus become very aggressive when breeding and too boistrous even when not to be kept with Nanochromis. In fact, I would only keep a pair or two of Lamprologus in a 75g. Chances are that one pair would dominate the others anyway.
I'd suggest keeping Nanochromis with Pelmatochromis species or Lamprologus with Jewels, Tilapia or a large blockhead species. Blockheads would probably be the most suitable as they both come from fast moving rivers.
I always keep West africans in pairs (most are biparental)
You could make a nice biotope with good water flow, large pebbles and sand to replicate a river bed. Feed on plant based foods with occasional treats of frozen. Keep at pH 6.5-7 medium soft water at 25deg.
For the Nanochromis, they are probably better as a pair in a 20g or in a larger tank with lots of bogwood and plant cover.


----------



## cosmiccow (Jun 10, 2007)

Hi Ed,
I have never kept the two together, but recently I had a trio of Nanochromis and the male was relentless towards all the tank mates (barbs and tetras). He ended killing the two females and half of the other tank mates. Great looking fish! I was almost certain one of the females was going to breed with him, but he did not want any part of it.

Try this forum: http://forum.apistogramma.com There is a West African section with some very knowledgable people.


----------



## Randall (Jul 2, 2003)

Hello Ed at the Jersey Shore,

If you don't have it already, I highly recommend Anton Lamboj's book, "The Cichlid Fishes of Western Africa," a must read for the western African cichlid enthusiast. Most of your questions are addressed in the book.

Given a 75-gallon tank, housing a Nanochromis sp. with a Lamprologus sp. is probably not a good idea. I'd chose one or the other and select appropriate tankmates accordingly.

Good luck and happy reading!

All the best,

Randall Kohn


----------

